
Geoblocking: Consumers not breaching copyright by circumventing with VPN - femto
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-29/geoblocking-consumers-do-not-breach-copyright-by-circumventing/7369714
======
femto
A link to the actual report, including an informative "Main key points"
section.

[http://www.pc.gov.au/inquiries/current/intellectual-
property...](http://www.pc.gov.au/inquiries/current/intellectual-
property/draft)

